
Digital Privacy Is a Class Issue - jaden
https://newrepublic.com/article/154026/digital-privacy-class-issue
======
PaulHoule
(1) This isn't new at all. Turn on the television near Syracuse NY and you'd
get the idea that there isn't anything to the economy than collecting Medicare
benefits and getting a hit by a car so you can get a big payout with the help
of a personal injury lawyer. Once in a while you get an ad for a car dealer
because if there weren't any cars then you couldn't get hit by one.

Not all cities are like that; in Binghamton you might see an ad for something
you can buy with your own money from time to time.

(2) If 10% of the population has 70% of the wealth or whatever it still seems
that 70% of the marketing effort will be aimed at 10% of the people, even if
90% of people don't ever see it.

